# Tool Talk >  Flexible sledgehammer - GIF and videos

## Jon

Flexible sledgehammer. I'm not sure what to think of this.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


More. 13-second video:




It still doesn't beat the awesome team sledgehammer internet classic, now appropriately retitled "Hammertime". 42-second video:




Is there a legitimate advantage to a flexible hammer? Does that advantage only apply to a large swing? Is it acting like a wrecking ball? What about just a little flexibility; is that helpful? Could you argue that, in the Hammertime video, the workers' bodies are essentially acting like a flexing handle?

----------

gunsgt1863 (Jun 16, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 23, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 14, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

You often see workers swing in rotation when driving tent stakes in the ground for a carnival.
But those rubber handles don't look like the user has much control, while they all seemed to be able to hit their marks driving the cars in the wall the hammer strikes looked like orientation was closer to being the sides of their hammers

----------


## sossol

Rotation hammering was common in smithing. Blacksmith Alec Steele has videos of the classes that he conducts. One of the purposes is to teach students timing and rhythm. An experienced group can get into such a groove that the hits are consistently timed. 
At 2:30 there's an overhead shot of a great 4-man rhythm.

----------

gunsgt1863 (Jun 16, 2018),

Jon (Jun 13, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Most of those guys might as well cut off half of their hammer handles since they don't seem to know how to use the effective kinetic energy of swinging a full length hammer.

----------


## sossol

> Most of those guys might as well cut off half of their hammer handles since they don't seem to know how to use the effective kinetic energy of swinging a full length hammer.



I believe that they're choked up on the hammers intentionally. I've seen old films of blacksmith gangs using the same posture. Strike consistency and aim are more important than striking power. They are strong enough to impart enough energy on the hammer to to upset the flatter that they're making in the small increments it needs. Mashing it more quickly can cause a tear or split in the steel.
The tent guys are beating on the spike like it owes them money because need to force the thing where it doesn't want to go, while the blacksmiths are merely trying to coax the ingot into a shape that it never knew it wanted to be in. 

Neil

----------

Captn Roy (Jun 13, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Jun 16, 2018),

HobieDave (Aug 31, 2021),

PJs (Jun 13, 2018),

saintrain (Dec 8, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Its not so much the power but rather the conservation of energy especially when smithing if you learn to control a hammer by having you hands all the way out at the pommel you soon learn that you can do more with less and do it for longer periods of time without increasing the wear and tear on your body. learning that you have 2 hands and either can be the lead hand also helps.

----------


## 12bolts

Sorry Frank but I beg to differ. Watch any good blacksmith and you will see them choking up on the hammer, especially when they are swinging a good size hammer 1 handed. And it is standard practice for a blacksmith when swinging a big hammer 2 handed. Its all about precision. They rely on the hammer mass to deliver the blow; and a choked, and fixed 2 handed grip to make the hammer land where they want that blow to be.

Phil

----------

Captn Roy (Jun 13, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Jun 16, 2018),

PJs (Jun 13, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Phil I guess this is one of those arguments where it all depends on the demographics of where and when a person saw or learned their trades and who the apprenticed under. the old man I worked for in my teenage years always stressed to hold the reigns of the tongs at 18 to 24 " grip the hammer usually 3 1/2 pounds as near to the end as comfortable his hammers always had a larger end than the rest of the handle. you only did the tap dance on the anvil when needing to preposition your grip If you were making decoration art or knives then once the metal was mostly moved to where you wanted it you grabbed a hammer with a shorter handle He always said that you wanted to keep your wrist as far away from the impact shock as possible. the only time you griped the middle of the handle was when you were using only the rotating motion of your wrist in a rata- tap tap rocking motion to polish out any of the heavier hammer marks or for thin metals that way the handle served as a counter balance to assist in rebound.
baby sledges 5 to 8 lb as he called them only needed a 24" handle but the 8lb was just at the point of being large enough for a 36" handle
swinging a real sledge 12 to 20 lbs meant you slip gripped your forward hand just like swinging an ax.
That's how I've done it for getting close to 55 yeas now and still don't have any wrist or arm problems

----------


## Captn Roy

> I believe that they're choked up on the hammers intentionally. I've seen old films of blacksmith gangs using the same posture. Strike consistency and aim are more important than striking power. They are strong enough to impart enough energy on the hammer to to upset the flatter that they're making in the small increments it needs. Mashing it more quickly can cause a tear or split in the steel.
> The tent guys are beating on the spike like it owes them money because need to force the thing where it doesn't want to go, while the blacksmiths are merely trying to coax the ingot into a shape that it never knew it wanted to be in. 
> 
> Neil



Hi Neil,

There's a certain eloquence to hearing a person reply with reflection, kind words, and a certain amount of knowledge. This amazing and wonderful site gives us all the opportunity to be good neighbours, friends, fellow tool-a-holics. Every day we see new posts that those same folks post to this amazing site. They share stuff that they are proud of, ideas they had and worked hard at to complete. Then they wanted to share that with US. Sharing their talents with their neighbors, with all of us here on this super duper, mega grouper site. Hehee

when folks like neil and 12bolts-Phil give comments that are kind and constructive, I for one am pleased to see that there are folks out there still, that are willing to give of themselves in a kind and neighbourly way. The comments folks give are as important as the post and could help to improve an idea, make a project safer, maybe even promote or seed other ideas. The positive feedback, kindness will encourage folks to contribute more things that they are proud of and want to share. So, there would be the importance to having great neighbours such as Neil and Phil sharing their thoughts with us, to promote and nourish that good neighbour kindness that a fantastic site such as this deserves.

Thanks again fellas for your positive feedback, makes me proud to be a fellow member on this site.

Ray R.

----------

brianpoundingnails (Jun 13, 2018),

PJs (Jun 13, 2018),

sossol (Jun 13, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 14, 2018),

volodar (Dec 16, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Thank You Captn Roy, (Ray) Well said and heartily agree. Still, I sometimes get my knickers twisted at times, but will think more before I speak, based on what you said!  :Hat Tip: 

As for rubber handles sledges; It's seems to me that any new tool takes some getting used to and would guess the delivered blow force would be multiplied at some level once accuracy was achieved. What worried me watching the wind up swing, reminded me the first time I used nun-chucks, about knocked myself silly for about a week with knots and bruises. A 15-20lb sledge would definitely leave a _mark_ if not knock you into next week...but I guess you'd learn quick.

PJ

----------

Captn Roy (Jun 13, 2018)

----------


## Captn Roy

> Thank You Captn Roy, (Ray) Well said and heartily agree. Still, I sometimes get my knickers twisted at times, but will think more before I speak, based on what you said! 
> 
> As for rubber handles sledges; It's seems to me that any new tool takes some getting used to and would guess the delivered blow force would be multiplied at some level once accuracy was achieved. What worried me watching the wind up swing, reminded me the first time I used nun-chucks, about knocked myself silly for about a week with knots and bruises. A 15-20lb sledge would definitely leave a _mark_ if not knock you into next week...but I guess you'd learn quick.
> 
> PJ



Hey PJ,

Ahh, an honest answer from an honest man! I'll bet PJ that a great percentage of the folks on this site would be understanding and have no problem with someone that has a fire in his belly an coals on his tongue. I for one think that this ol' world needs a little shaking up at times. Your amazing quote by Mark Twain at the bottom of your turf says volumes. We strive to attain only to at times realize we must disagree or shake things up as they say. I'm sure you understand what I meant. Someone who is 90% kind and neighbourly has earned the right to step-up and be a man, so to speak. 

Some things are just unbearable to see or endure and tend to wake the beast within. I fully understand cause I also have a bit of a temper that sneaks out at times and don't regret it for one second after. hehee, Your an honest man PJ and that's all that matters.

Ray.

----------

PJs (Jun 14, 2018)

----------


## Jon

More of these floppy hammers in action.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

cmarlow (Dec 3, 2018),

MeJasonT (Dec 9, 2018),

Moby Duck (Dec 4, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 3, 2018)

----------


## PJs

It's interesting to see the difference in efficiency between swinging overhead and recovery with the saw blade vs the round house style and recovery of the lower level striking blows. The guy with the saw blade struggles to recover more, but it could be his technique. Perhaps if he used a ferris wheel swing allowing it to carry itself around while readjusting his grip would reduce his low back and shoulder stress. I remember learning much of that way of efficiency thinking doing Kata's with a Katana and staff...inertia is a powerful force...let it work for you...bend like the bamboo in the wind, grasshopper.

----------

cmarlow (Dec 3, 2018),

MeJasonT (Dec 4, 2018)

----------


## cmarlow

I wonder if it is just what material they have or if there is an actual advantage. Our normal wood handles have a bit of flex to absorb shock and dampen vibrations. A handle which is too stiff can jar your hands when the head impacts the work. Other than the guy hitting the wrench on the saw blade I see everybody using the same change of hand position most steel drivers use so there is unlikely to be much difference in the ergonomics, though I do think it would take a bit of getting used to swinging such a flexible hammer.

----------

PJs (Dec 4, 2018)

----------


## MeJasonT

All i can say is, I wont be the one holding the item on the other end. I'm not letting anyone with an elastic sledge hammer loose anywhere near me.

When in comes to controlling temper, after years of being kicked my new mellow approach is to constantly be in a state of readiness. I have a full blown temper just waiting for the right person or idiot to come along. This nanny state and political correctness thing is really getting my goat. I have noticed nobody gives two hoots when it comes to firing criticism in my direction. I can be sensitive. (he says looking for direction like an actor). :Lol: 

Rubber handled sledge hammer, hell, i'm having a fight with this bloody cheap and nasty fibreglass handled thing.

----------

Lee Bell (Dec 8, 2018),

NortonDommi (Dec 4, 2018),

PJs (Dec 4, 2018)

----------


## Ralphxyz

What are the handles made of?

Ralph

----------


## Jon

???

Is the rail pre-scored or something like that? Coincidental perfect strike?



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 13, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 13, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Good swinging technique and a great strike...Bit fake to me as the cut is perfect and the bottom of the joint is almost touching the ground, no real shear gap. I also doubt if a score would allow that and can't see anything but rusty track. It might be a weld seam at that point but if it was thermite welded...no way, imho.

----------


## Ralphxyz

Gee you think it is a fake?

Ralph

----------


## Unkle Fuzzy

ivsee faint difference in shading right at the break. I think he broke a surface weld.

----------


## toma

Welded tracks, obviously....breaking surface too clean. It could be such break only at cast iron.

----------

PJs (Dec 14, 2018)

----------


## Saxon Violence

Friends,

When I worked on the railroad, I found that my spiking improved a great deal if I *imagined* that my maul handle was whippy and flexible. That visualization cuts out a lot of herky-jerky aim spoiling changes of trajectory.

Saxon Violence

----------

